# Quartet



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Saw the film Quartet the other night. Whilst totally predictable and never being anything other than gentle, it has much to enjoy. Years ago I saw a documentary about the Casa di Riposa in Milan that Verdi set up and was left wondering if the original playwright, Harwood had also seen it.

However it also reminded me just what a stunning piece of music the Rigoletto Quartet is. "Opera is when" all 4 characters are able to sing over each other to the same wonderful tune, expressing completely contrasting emotions and it all works perfectly. Not sure there's anything better in Opera, or any of the other dramatic arts for that matter, than this.






One of the pleasant surprises in the film came when watching the credits the name of John Rawnsley appeared. The first Rigoletto I ever saw. 1.43 in.






NB Post edited with Alexanders help below. Thanks


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Essential viewing for opera fans, although I'd have loved to see some better roles for the genuine opera singers, particularly John Rawnsley, who I also remember from his ENO Rigoletto. I get the feeling this film was chopped to bits in the editing process, possibly reducing some roles considerably.

Tutorial on posting videos: Click the marked icon, paste in the full url of the youtype video, and that's it.

(Click on the image below for a bigger version.) You can also upload images with the icon to the left of the video icon.


----------

